# When to plant sunflowers



## Supercracker (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys. I have some land I wanted to plant for doves. I needed to plant sunflowers but I can't find when I should plant them.  (the search is being wacky)

suggestions?


Thanks ahead of time


----------



## chadf (May 17, 2011)

Our r growing good 2 ft tall now


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 17, 2011)

They take 100 days to mature, and you want them mature before dove season.


----------



## garnede (May 17, 2011)

As soon as you can get them into the ground.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 17, 2011)

Mid April would have been best. You could do them now for later in the season.


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 17, 2011)

I planted mid April. I havent been getting a whole lot of rain. I'm really hoping things change. I think I've gotten about .46 inches. I planted all kinds of stuff including sunflowers. I was talked into some hybrids that cost me 8 dollars a lb but the seed count is 8k seeds per lb. How much rain y'all been getting that planted in April?


----------



## Supercracker (May 18, 2011)

thanks guys, I'll get right on it then.

I've got about 30 acres to plant. We use it to spread treated septic waste on and have to plant sections of it to remove the N from the soil. I planted the first 1/4 the first week of April and will have to plant the rest of it sometime soon. Our rules just changed giving me a bit more leeway on when to plant it and allowing me to plant sunflowers and corn. Since I have some leeway now I wanted to check and see if anyone had come up with a magic combo for planting.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 18, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> thanks guys, I'll get right on it then.
> 
> I've got about 30 acres to plant. We use it to spread treated septic waste on and have to plant sections of it to remove the N from the soil. I planted the first 1/4 the first week of April and will have to plant the rest of it sometime soon. Our rules just changed giving me a bit more leeway on when to plant it and allowing me to plant sunflowers and corn. Since I have some leeway now I wanted to check and see if anyone had come up with a magic combo for planting.




Sunflowers are good for doves.

Sorghum or corn will take up more N,and are good for doves too.


----------



## Supercracker (May 18, 2011)

I was going to alternate sections between sunflowers and corn.


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (May 18, 2011)

Check out this web site, it has a lot of good planting information with the zone map.
WILDLIFESEED.COM


----------



## Woodscrew (May 18, 2011)

Where is the best place around middle Ga. to get some sunflower seed to plant?


----------

